# Your thoughts on 2011 Nissan maxima



## Ilan1993 (May 12, 2011)

I'm 17 years old and looking to get a new car. I was thinking about either a 2011 mustang v6, accord coupe V6, or a maxima. Currentlly I am leaning towered the maxima. I need something that is fast and stable. I'm also looking to lease ( I know I can't lease cause I'm 17 but my mom will put everything on her name.) so can u guys give me ur thought on the 11maxima?? Do u think it's the best car for me? If not, what r ur suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, at 17 years old, I think something "stable" is a lot more important than something "fast." If you were my kid, I'd stick you in something slow, safe and good on gas so you wouldn't be asking me for $20 for gas every other day!... A Toyota Corrolla or Nissan Sentra might be in order! As far as the vehicles listed, it's apple and oranges (the Mustang being the apple and the Accord and Maxima being the oranges)! Hoe do you compare a domestic, rear drive pony car with a front wheel drive, Asian coupe and sedan? If I was 17, I'd probably want the Mustang being that it's cooler and have no regard for it's practicality. Keep in mind the 'stang and Accord have minimal room in the back seat area. If you are on a double-date or riding with more than one friend, the Maxima is definately the ride you want. If you are the "lone wolf" type and seldom drive with other people, the sedan may have less appeal than the 2-door counterparts.


----------



## Ilan1993 (May 12, 2011)

Even tho gas is expensive it's no problem for me. I have a job and I will be paying the lease and insurence. I have been doin so with the 2011 Toyota rav 4 I had for the past 6 months. But now my mom needs it for work most of the time so it's time for me to get something new. So can u give me ur thoughts about the maxima?


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

I have driven the Maxima and thought it was a nice car. But it was a 2.5. I prefer a 6 cyl because of power on the hwy. A 4 banger just doesn't cut it for me. The Toyota's are good cars but way over priced. I wouldn't have one. 

I have to ask is why would you want to lease. It's an expensive way to drive. You have nothing at the end of the lease unless you purchase the vehicle at the end. Leasing is not the way to go unless you are a company and are able to write it off. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ilan1993 (May 12, 2011)

The reason I wanna lease is that it's the only way I'll afford any of those cars. Financing them would be way too expensive


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Check the nissan web site to see the deals out. I had gotten $5 grand off for financing my new XTerra. This more than pays for the interest. The only problem is I wanted to pay cash but to get the deal I couldn't. Had to finance with them. So the work around I put a bunch down on it, then will pay it off in a few months. This way I got the deal. The deal on the Maxima 0% financing now.


----------



## Ilan1993 (May 12, 2011)

Makes sense. But what do u guys think about the car? Which package should I take and what mods should I make to make the car faster?


----------

